# Last Weeks Find-



## iloveoval (Feb 29, 2016)

Picked this up last week.  Some minor things to do, overall a really nice original Monark Holiday.  Needs rear tailight assembly, lenses.  Tank is bent, fenders need straightened and the rear hub doesn't seem to be working well, It looks like it was dismantled and cleaned but sounds like it wasn't put back together correctly.  Should be a nice rider after it is cleaned and tuned.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## bricycle (Feb 29, 2016)

you can always post here in the weekly http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-2-28-16.86911/page-2#post-545898
thread.....


----------



## rocketman (Mar 1, 2016)

great potential


----------



## tech549 (Mar 1, 2016)

great find


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice find!


----------



## Mrcardoc (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice. I have its older brother [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

